# "Salmon" Question



## mdboatbum (Jun 16, 2011)

On Monday I got a nice steelhead filet at Costco. It was fresh, not frozen. I had planned to smoke it Tuesday evening, but life got in the way and it's still sitting in the fridge in a ziplock bag. I had covered it with a salt/brown sugar/dill "cure", so I'm unable to detect any off odors. Is it still safe to eat if I cook it tonight?


----------



## nwdave (Jun 16, 2011)

The sniff test will tell you your answer.  Even though your odors are masked.  Find a section of the meat and take a thin slice from the interior, not surface and put that slice up to your nose.  Still smell fine?

It shouldn't be a surprise to anyone that fish is one those very delicate meats.  If I've got the slightest suspicion that I won't cook it within the day or next, into the freezer it goes.  No if, and's or but's about it.

That all being said, don't forget the QVue, I'm always up for a good fishy story.

~Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2011)

It should be fine.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 18, 2011)

Good news, after eating it Thursday night, I'm happy to report we're alive and well. Due to storms we weren't able to put it on the smoker, so did it in the oven. It was really tasty, though I was really looking forward to smoking it. Definitely will smoke it next time, and within a day or 2 of purchase, tops. No Q view, since there was no Q. :(


----------

